# 7 hours a night sleep enough ?



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Can't get anymore because of work and home commitments

Wake up naturally after 7 hours at weekends too


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Well if you feel fresh when you wake up it doesn't really matter mate.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Think your meant to get 8 but as above if you feel fresh who cares? Saying that no one likes getting up do they???


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

vduboli said:


> Think your meant to get 8 but as above if you feel fresh who cares? Saying that no one likes getting up do they???


Tbh. I don't mind getting up. I feel better on 6.5 hours sleep then 8 !


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Kennyken said:


> Can't get anymore because of work and home commitments
> 
> Wake up naturally after 7 hours at weekends too


Your gonna get lynched by some folk on here who cant sleep at all :laugh:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

8 is not a magical number just get as much sleep as you can


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

They say it's the quality of sleep, not quantity.

4 hours of uninterrupted sleep is better than 8 hours interrupted.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lloyd DA said:


> They say it's the quality of sleep, not quantity.
> 
> 4 hours of uninterrupted sleep is better than 8 hours interrupted.


I have to agree with you on this. Not everyone can have 8hrs sleep, unless you are a student. But I feel better after 6hrs sleep than 8hrs.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Arnold said sleep no more than 6.

On another note Its something to do with your dream cycle why you feel better on 6.5 than 8 etc. At 6.5 you must be waking up at the end of a cycle but at 8 your waking half way though, which can make you groggy apparently. I might actualty look into this more.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

treb92 said:


> Arnold said sleep no more than 6.
> 
> On another note Its something to do with your dream cycle why you feel better on 6.5 than 8 etc. At 6.5 you must be waking up at the end of a cycle but at 8 your waking half way though, which can make you groggy apparently. I might actualty look into this more.


I looked into this a while back mate when i was sleeping sh1t. I dont get much sleep anyhow now with being up for work..usually 6 hours a night.

I learned that the sleep cycle are 1.5 hours and each one on a full nights sleep is deeper than the one before. The trick to feeling ok in the morning (from the research) is to wake at the end of a 1.5 hour section. I think its the same during the day if you get chance of a power nap.

So going to bed at half 10 and getting up at either 4.30 or 6.00 or 7.30am would be the suggested way to do it, just go from whatever time you go to bed and see if theres a 1.5 hour section anywhere near when you normally wake up and could always try it.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Get as much as you can and need for you body to cope, i some times sleep 4-6 hours and some times 10+, just depends on how i feel. If im tired i'll kip in the afternoon.


----------

